# Trustone Make



## watch_art (Jul 9, 2012)

So tried something different to make this pen from trustone.
Persian turquoise I think it is.
Turned the blank round.  I turned a lot of blanks round last night.  That was fun.  Just turning and admiring all the pretty plastics and stuff.  Some of them I wasn't aware were PR.  

So turned round, drilled them through, one half at a time, and made some plastic inserts.
Epoxy to hold them together - except for what will be the cap finial of course.  

Stuck back between centers and turning to shape.  Customer wants a straighter shape so I will be turning it down some more.






















Stuck between centers and turning it down.  When I'm ready to thread I'll throw it in the collet chuck.





I think the invisible man blue marble would be a good (more affordable) and just as pretty alternative to this stuff.
Marbles - Invisible Blanks
And I could thread it too.

But this trustone turned so much easier than I thought it would.  I haven't had any Oh S--- moments at all and would not hesitate to turn this stuff or make a pen from it again.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice - wondering why the inserts? Will the tru-stone thread, or did the customer want two colors?


----------



## watch_art (Jul 11, 2012)

All I've read about trustone on here says that it can be threaded but that it doesn't hold and won't last - so I'd rather do inserts than risk threads crumbling to dust.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 11, 2012)

Good work so far.  You're the man if you pull that off!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks - that is good to know.  I may thread a piece of tru-stone with 1/2-28 and work it for a few month to see what happens.


----------

